# كيف تنظف الماف سينسر(maf)



## طارق حسن محمد (14 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كثيرا ما تضغط على دواسه البنزين لتجد ان السياره و كأنها لا تستجيب ثم تستجيب مره واحده, و أن معدل إستهلاك السياره للبنزين قد زاد عن المعقول, كل هذا بسبب ما يسمى ب الماف, MAF و هي تعني Mass Air Flow و هو حساس يوضع بعد فلتر الهواء في السيارات دات الحقن الإلكتروني وظيفته قياس نسبه الهواء قبل دخولها للمانافول و يرسل تلك المعلومات للكمبيوتر الخاص بالسياره ليحسب القيم و على أساس ذلك يتم تحديد نسبه البنزين المناسبه ليتكون خليط هواء + بنزين بنسبه متوازنه.

مع الوقت يتسخ الماف و قد يسأل البعض اليس من المفروض ان يحميه فلتر الهواء؟ هذا صحيح و لكن الهواء قد يحمل بعض الأوساخ الدقيقه التي بدورها تلتصق بأسلاك الماف الدقيقه للغايه, و جدير بالذكر ان فلاتر الهواء الإسبور الجديده بها نسبه من الزيت الذي يالتصق بالماف.

سنشرح الآن كيفيه تنظيف هذا الجزء الصغير و الهام في السياره.

تنبيه: أنا لا أتحمل مسئوليه إفساد اي شىء في السياره أو حتى تلف الماف, اتبع تلك الخطوات على مسؤليتك.

الماف لا يوجد سوى بالسيارات ذات الحقن الإلكتروني.

الأدوات المستخدمه:

1- منظف أجزاء كهربائيه و لا ينصح بإستخدام منظف كاربيراتير حيث ان الماف شديد التآثر بالمواد المصنع منها منظف الكاربيراتير, و قد ينتج عن ذلك تلف الماف, و في تلك الحاله لن يفيد إصلاحه. في حاله لم يوجد منظف أجزاء كهربائيه لن تجد مفر من إستخدام منظف كاربيراتير و لكن لا تستخدمه بغزاره حتى لا تتلف شىء. و الأفضل عدم إستخدامه. و أنا إستخدمت منظف كاربيراتير للآسف










2- مفك عاده.

3- مفك نجمه و عامة لن تحتاج سوى المنظف.


ستجد الماف دائما بعد فلتر الهواء و سيكون شكله كذلك.








مع الإختلاف ان في تلك الصوره الماف مفصول من فلتر الهواء و غير موصل بالفيشه.

و لكي تستطيع تنظيف الماف يجب عليك إخراجه خارج السياره فيجب عليك نزعه, و حيث أن الماف الذي في الصوره لا يوجد حوله كولييه فسيكون إخراجه سهلا. 

و هذا ما تريد 







و حيث انني بحثت كثيرا عن مفك مناسب لهذا الماف و لم أجد فلا يوجد سوى طريقة واحده لفعل ذلك.
إجذب الماف من الناحيه التي تصل الماف بفلتر الهواء ليكن كذلك








و قم برش منظف الأجزاء الكهربيائيه بتلك الطريقه








(*) راعي عدم ملامسه منظف الكاربيراتير لأجزاء الماف الداخليه فسيتسبب ذلك بقطع السلوك الدقيقه و تلف الماف بالكامل.








رش أكثر من رشه و أنتظر بعض الوقت ثم رش ثانيه. إذا قمت بإستخدام منظف كاربيراتير برجاء مراعاه عدم إستخدام كميه كبيره فهو حامي جدا على الماف.

الآن عندك ماف نظيف و سيعمل معك إن شاء الله و ستلاحظ إنخفاض في معدل إستهلاك البنزين, مع العلم انه يوجد عوامل آخرى لزياده معدل إستهلاك البنزين و الماف واحد منها.

أتمنى ان يكون الشرح كان مفيدا.

السياره المستخدمه هي سيارتي ماركة فورد فييستا 1.6 سي سي. 

منقول للاستفاده


----------



## السوداني الاسد (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى طارق .بعض الفنين بعد النظافه بلمنظف يقومو بنفخ الما ف بالهواء من الكمبرسون ويكون ذلك سبب فى تلف الماف جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لمرورك


----------



## black88star (5 مايو 2010)

يديك الف عاية على المعلومه الممتازة 
تشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر 
عـــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## aaaahmed991 (7 مايو 2010)

تسلم والله


----------



## عمر33 (9 مايو 2010)

ما وضيفة ال egr


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مايو 2010)

عمر33 قال:


> ما وضيفة ال egr


 
اخي العزيز اليك هذا الموقع يمكنك من خلاله معرفة عمل (egr)
تقبل تحياتي 

http://www.hmatraining.com/hmalegacy/


----------

